# Regular Season Game 2: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(1-0)/(1-0)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, November 1, 8:00 p.m. CST*
*EnergySolutions Arena*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Williams / Brewer / Kirilenko / Boozer / Okur*


*Preview

The Houston Rockets' inability to make it out of the first round of the playoffs during their four years under Jeff Van Gundy led to a coaching change in the offseason.

On Friday, Houston and new coach Rick Adelman visit the Utah Jazz, the team that ousted the Rockets from the playoffs last year.

In Van Gundy's final season with Houston, he led the Rockets (1-0) to their best record in 10 years, but for the third time under his leadership, they failed to advance past the first round, losing in seven games to the Jazz (1-0).

Houston last advanced past the first round during the 1996-97 season, when it lost to the Jazz in the Western Conference finals. Since then, Utah has eliminated Houston in two of its last five postseason trips, including the first round of the 1998 playoffs.

Adelman's team began this season with a 95-93 road victory over the Los Angeles Lakers on Tuesday. Tracy McGrady scored 30 points, Yao Ming had 25 points and 12 rebounds and Shane Battier had 11 points, including the go-ahead 3-pointer with 2.5 seconds remaining.

Houston held a 14-point lead with less than eight minutes remaining, but the Lakers rallied to tie the game at 92 with 13 seconds left. After Battier made his 3, he fouled Kobe Bryant before the Lakers star could get off a shot. Bryant made one free throw, then purposely missed the second, but the rebound was knocked out of his hands to seal Houston's victory.

"Overall, I thought it obviously was a good win," Adelman said. "We just didn't finish it very well, but the second half we were pretty solid until the last few minutes."

The Rockets hired Adelman hoping he could bring a more up-tempo offense to the team after they finished last year ranked 27th in the league in field-goal percentage (44.5) and 17th in points per game (97.0).

The new offense got off to a rocky start Tuesday with Houston scoring just 16 points in the opening quarter, but it scored 27 in the second to go into the half tied at 43. The Rockets finished the game shooting 45.9 percent from the field.

In 2006-07, Houston lost three of four during the regular season against the Jazz, including both games at EnergySolutions Arena. Overall, the Rockets have dropped six straight in Salt Lake City, including three playoff games last year.

Yao, who is one of the biggest supporters of Adelman's new offensive scheme, missed two regular-season matchups against the Jazz last year because of injuries. He has averaged just 17.2 points in 16 career regular-season games against them -- tied for his third-lowest average against any conference opponent.

Utah, which lost to eventual NBA champion San Antonio in the conference finals last season, opened 2007-08 with a 117-96 road win Tuesday over Golden State -- the team it beat in May's conference semifinals.

"We know they wanted payback from us ending their season," said Deron Williams, who had 24 points and eight assists. "We didn't try to get into a track race with them, because they would win that. We just kept it to our pace and drove them into the ground."

Carlos Boozer had 32 points and 15 rebounds, and along with Williams, is expected to lead the Jazz on the offensive end. But on Tuesday, they received some productive minutes from 2006 first-round draft pick Ronnie Brewer and Paul Millsap, who scored 18 and 16 points, respectively.

Utah outrebounded the Warriors 56-37 and led by as many as 24 points.

"I thought we played a lot better than I had originally anticipated," coach Jerry Sloan said. "We have some size advantages and Boozer was able to show his strength inside."

The Jazz, who play five of their first eight games in Salt Lake City, tied for the NBA's third-best home record last season at 31-10.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

'bout time for the game thread! 

This is a statement game. Yao remembers game 7, Tracy remembers game 7, Battier remembers game 7, and its time for revenge!! This is also a good game to see what Scola can bring to us, 'cuz Boozer absolutely destroyed our front court during the 7 game series. We need to win this guys!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao, McGrady, and Battier can't forget about game 7. They are going to play 110%. I hope the bench can provide a spark like Game 1 against the Lakers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a really bad feeling that our turnovers are going to kill us...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Houston gotta finish what they didn't when they got eliminated. It'll be helluva interesting game tonight especially with a new system under a new coach. The #s of turnovers need to be reduced significantly.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's show them how good we are this year.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Jazz win 109 to 102. Alston loses the ball 10 times. :azdaja:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why isn't this game not on TNT? I really don't want to watch Miami/Detroit game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Why the **** are the refs letting Utah get away with these fouls on Yao?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice lift from the bench by Scola


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Back2Back 3's - nice


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

THis is seriously bull. That was by far the worst call I have ever seen on Yao. That ref is gambling for sure...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, horrible call - year after year it gets worst


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice cross by Head!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock Running......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac=flame thrower - 20pts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scola will be starting before to long 51-44 2:38 til half


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

links on myp2p.eu are all offline. someone send me a new link?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac just went baseline for the slam - clinic


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah T-Mac is making a statement alright. He'll finish with 30+ again by the end of the game, which with give him 2 30+ pt games to start the season, nice!

Credit to Boozer and Deron though, they're one lethal 1-2 punch. Boozer with 11 boards, Deron with 7assts, and its not even halftime yet.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

good to see our depth working in this game, hopefully yao can stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half and someone stop Boozer:azdaja:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

t-mac going for 50 tonight. We need yao in there, other players can't work around t-mac alone. Only mike james is getting it going on, we need bonzi to turn it up a notch and yao to come back in and rafer to start putting some numbers on the board.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think T-Mac should lay off the treys and try for more high percentage shots. Other than that he's having a helluva game - go for 50 Tracy!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets finish this guys. Cut off the head and the body will die.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice, only 5 turnovers in the half.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> nice, only 5 turnovers in the half.


I think you jinxed us. 8-0 run by the Jazz. Can somebody stop Boozer???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao sucks tonight


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yao sucks tonight


Worst performance by Yao. Ever.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao doesn't even look like a starter tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao hasn't played this bad in awhile, what's up?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Yao is clanking everything. Not even close. He is just terrible right now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao got strong for 2 & a nice outlet - Mac shooting 2 - 1 & 1


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon Yao, this is suppose to be your MVP season... I think he'll start to pick it up soon, I'm not too worried

Our turn to make a run. Go T-Mac!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The Giant has awaken - 73-61 Rock!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright, Yao getting it back


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

You would never see this many Rocket jerseys in the Stockton/Malone Era - lol


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

What's the point of giving Yao the ball 20 feet from the basket?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

whats up with the no calls on the Houston end?
Tmac got fould twice and Boozer gets away with a walk.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao sucks again 

We should be up by almost 20


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Come on Yao!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank god for Tmac.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

35pts for the MAC MAN! Dizzam!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Geez, nobody placing any bets?
I think I will just close this one then. 

LET'S GO ROCKETS! (clap, clap, clap, clap, clap)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is on fire, sick ally-oop from James



> 1:58 HOU - Alley-oop dunk by T. McGrady. Assist: M. James


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't mind Yao missing, but I hate it when he's sloppy with the ball. I think Utah just knows how to play him, having studied Yao inside out for the 7 game series.

Thank god Tracy's feeling it tonight. T-Mac to the rack!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Geez, nobody placing any bets?
> I think I will just close this one then.
> 
> LET'S GO ROCKETS! (clap, clap, clap, clap, clap)


I lost all my money from the Lakers game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I don't mind Yao missing, but I hate it when he's sloppy with the ball. I think Utah just knows how to play him, having studied Yao inside out for the 7 game series.


I agree, Yao missing isn't the problem, its just all around tonight he is just really bad. He is lost, fumbling everything, and just not even close on his shots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Grab a damn rebound. Its like game 7 all over again!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

78-66 Rock @ the end of 3


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao better go insane the 4th quarter.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Tmac is on fire, sick ally-oop from James


Any chance of getting that GIF.?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

12pt lead heading into the 4th. Considering that we lost a 12pt lead with 2mins left last game, I'm still worried about us heading into the 4th...

36 for T-Mac heading into the 4th, against one of the better defensive teams in the league. And people are saying this is no longer T-Mac's team...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Mike James, Who?*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mike James is awesome.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac shut em' up w/ #38!~


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Only t-mac is in double figures, looks like the help we got isnt even coming to work tonight. SOMEBODY OTHER THAT T-MAC SCORE!!!1!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi on the break - assist James - Rock up 12


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

darkballa said:


> Only t-mac is in double figures, looks like the help we got isnt even coming to work tonight. SOMEBODY OTHER THAT T-MAC SCORE!!!1!


Correction, MJ has 10. And Bonzi finally chipped in as well. I like this line-up on the floor right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Seriously, Mike James is so awesome.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok Yao's useless tonight, we need T-Mac back in...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is hurting us on the offensive end... Badly


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This brings back memories of Yao three seasons ago...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

T 4 3!!!! 41pts!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-mac!!!! I Love You!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock up 10


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

T-mac for 3!!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks like Tmac is Tmac three years ago. Unfortunately, so is Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Time for the regular 4th quarter collapse


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Finally!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao hits it when it counts - Yes!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

#[email protected]&#$*@*&$&^@*#^$ lead down to 5. Somebody score, yao do something please.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*sombody Stop Boozer! *


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Utah scoring at will... step up the D people!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *sombody Stop Boozer! *


That's like the Houston motto whenever we play Utah


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ For real, no matter what we just cant contain him.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does anyone understand the meaning of closing out a game and stopping ****ing boozer!!!!!!!

NO MASKED CURSING! -YM


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need steve Novak to come in and take out boozers knees


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I hate boozer.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

7 points, 2 minutes. we need closure people, smebody put the dagger in.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's playing so well it puts a tear in my eye. 47pts, wow.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on Tmac, get 50 for the night. First time since Hakeem in 1996


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac, please score 50 so I have a reason to brag about you on the NBA forum


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Let's see what we learned from the Laker game


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

cmon mac, score 50, put that dagger 3 right into their heart.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao BETTER tear Portland a new hole.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What's Rafer doing back in???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok its over, we win... 2-0 on the road to start the season, now that's what I like to see


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Haha looks like T-Mac's back carried the load quiet well


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

looks like no 50 tonight.....awwwww but we still got the win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice wish TMAC had got that 50 but hey. Its just a number a win is a win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Great win without Yao #'s - Tmac show was awesome tonight! 2 down 80 to go!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh well, no 50 for Tmac, but a win is a win. 

Oh and we scored 100 points in Utah :biggrin:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

At least Yao had 5 blocks...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think its settled that Mike James will be our go to PG when the game in on the line... I'd so much rather have him out there than Rafer

Can't say enough about McGrady. 47pts on 17-27 shooting against Utah, that's bloody impressive. 

good to see Scola contributing as well. Tonight just showed that with the addition of our new guys, we can beat Utah. Now if only Yao can snap out of his funk...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^But we still can't stop Boozer.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We would have taken them in 6 games tops last year if we had this team...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> ^But we still can't stop Boozer.


Give Boozer credit, he's a proven all-star now. A top 10 rebounder with a nice mid-range shot, that's pretty hard to stop for any team. 

And another interesting stat for tonight: Mike James - 15pts, Utah bench - 13pts. Go Mike!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I didn't see the game, how did Scola do against Boozer?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Now if only Yao can snap out of his funk...


What funk? It was ONE game, all you "Yao is losing it" thinkers!

I think he just had a bad day. After all, he was probably still thinking about GM7 last year. 

Oh, and Portland has NO answer to Yao. I wish we could see Oden V. Yao, but no one on the PTB can stop our azn from dominating.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, and MJ needs to start, if Mac and Yao aren't on the floor at the same time. MJ + Bonzi = bench scoring load.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

"Mike James added 15 points - two more than the Jazz reserves combined - and Chuck Hayes had 24 rebounds for the Rockets, who improved to 2-0 under new coach Rick Adelman and have yet to play a home game this season."

Part of the official recap by NBA.com. Anyone notice something...odd?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> What funk? It was ONE game, all you "Yao is losing it" thinkers!
> 
> I think he just had a bad day. After all, he was probably still thinking about GM7 last year.
> 
> Oh, and Portland has NO answer to Yao. I wish we could see Oden V. Yao, but no one on the PTB can stop our azn from dominating.


Well I'd say the same thing if T-Mac had an off night. I thought Yao would dominate this season, so a bit disappointed that he couldn't get it going.

And can I talk about Mike James some more? 7asst, 2stls, 1blk, and ZERO TURNOVERS!!


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

TMac was great I don't understand why Utah didn't make their adjustments to get the ball off of him earlier when Yao was clearly wasn't in his groove. 

The bench was really impressive specifically with their agressiveness on defense having a deep bench really showed its advantages in this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> "Mike James added 15 points - two more than the Jazz reserves combined - and Chuck Hayes had 24 rebounds for the Rockets, who improved to 2-0 under new coach Rick Adelman and have yet to play a home game this season."
> 
> Part of the official recap by NBA.com. Anyone notice something...odd?


doubled the rebounds


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Notice Yao's hands


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> Notice Yao's hands


scheming; plotting


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> "Mike James added 15 points - two more than the Jazz reserves combined - and *Chuck Hayes had 24 rebounds* for the Rockets, who improved to 2-0 under new coach Rick Adelman and have yet to play a home game this season."
> 
> Part of the official recap by NBA.com. Anyone notice something...odd?


haha i assume thats the odd bit, i just ead that myself and i knew he got alot of rebounds but no 24, how do you get confused between 13 and 24???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Block said:


> scheming; plotting


i dont think thats what he was getting at


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Scola didn't guard boozer... when he was in with Chuck, Chuck was on Boozer.
When he was in with Yao, Yao was guarding Boozer.

When Scola and Chuck were on the floor defensively we were much improved. That's when we made two of our runs. (Of course Tmac shooting helped on the other end)

But it did tighten up the defense.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont think thats what he was getting at


Oh okay.


proportional?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man, great highlights compiled on ESPN, must see:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271101026


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

if only those 3 FTs he missed had fallen


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao had 5 blocks, no one else had more than 1 on the Rox, and Yao had more blocks than all the Jazz put together. WHy everyone mad at Yao? :azdaja:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great game, It was a team effort.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yaontmac said:


> Yao had 5 blocks, no one else had more than 1 on the Rox, and Yao had more blocks than all the Jazz put together. WHy everyone mad at Yao? :azdaja:


i love yao, but people are angry cause they expect more than 11 pts from their superstar. I dont care about 5 blocks, because every block he had on boozer, boozer had 3-4 buckets on him....... blame the refs if you want, but yao couldnt even stay on the floor in the 1st half (turned out to be a good thing since it allowed tmac to take all the shots).........and yao got killed on the boards and the pick and roll.......you can say there's nothing he can do, but you gotta figure something out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac was on FIRE


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Yao had 5 blocks, no one else had more than 1 on the Rox, and Yao had more blocks than all the Jazz put together. WHy everyone mad at Yao? :azdaja:


Because he can do better.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Yao had 5 blocks, no one else had more than 1 on the Rox, and Yao had more blocks than all the Jazz put together. WHy everyone mad at Yao? :azdaja:


The reason being is when Yao came back into the game, he was turning the ball over like he did his rookie year, and almost every shot he took, it clanked out or was not even close.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hopefully, this is an abnormal game for Yao, and he will go back to dominating. I didn't buy NBA League Pass to watch Yao revert back to his old self.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Missed the game? Watch the game highlights here. Brought to you by R2K.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i was hoping mac could make 50, that would've been awesome


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, he was stunning. A vintage performance from T-Mac. Kudos to the guy, he helped the team immensely in this game. 

We got our revenge.


----------

